# Not so fragile ,any more



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have realize I have over reacted after sharing what happen to me we others

Going forward,will not talk about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ amounts only ####### of shares of XYZ

Remember I came from a small place,,, were trust is a hand shake is all you need

Some things have changed on the planet,,,,,where ones word is ?????????????

Being from a small Island your word was all you had,I now understand that this space is open to ?????????????


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome back, good to see you return!

If I may make a suggestion, even talking about # of shares reveals your dollar amounts... If you want to avoid that issue, it may be best to talk in generalities ("a little bit of ABC, a bunch of XYZ") or in % of your total portfolio ("BCE is about 6% of my equities").


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> I have realize I have over reacted after sharing what happen to me we others
> 
> Going forward,will not talk about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ amounts only ####### of shares of XYZ
> 
> ...


Welcome back!!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> Welcome back, good to see you return!
> 
> If I may make a suggestion, even talking about # of shares reveals your dollar amounts... If you want to avoid that issue, it may be best to talk in generalities ("a little bit of ABC, a bunch of XYZ") or in % of your total portfolio ("BCE is about 6% of my equities").


Thankyou for your kind remarks

I have sold 4200 shares of XXX and purchased and purchased 16000 shares of WWW that is a better approach

I would like to share my means to an end with members


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Welcome back!!


As a group with many years of losses and gains us as a group can only make gains


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer you to include dollar value/ number of shares on the trades you describe. If someone is grabbing 50k of COS my ears perk up and I will do some thinking.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know what happened to you but a more discreet go ahead strategy makes sense.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm happy to see you've reconsidered and started posting again 1980z28, welcome back!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

RBull said:


> I don't know what happened to you but a more discreet go ahead strategy makes sense.


Thankyou as a old school person,my word is good as gold as you know

My new addition is (XXX) at 1k shares @ 22.10 after a 47% drop as this is the area I work in,with a dividend @ 3.09


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> Thankyou as a old school person,my word is good as gold as you know
> 
> My new addition is (XXX) at 1k shares @ 22.10 after a 47% drop as this is the area I work in,with a dividend @ 3.09


My word is my bond, but probably not worth gold to (m)any people though!


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm confused. What's the difference between "I bought 1000 shares of XXX @ $22.10" vs. "I bought $22,100 of XXX"?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

atrp2biz said:


> I'm confused. What's the difference between "I bought 1000 shares of XXX @ $22.10" vs. "I bought $22,100 of XXX"?


Before I would name the stock and value the cost Plus my worth,going foreword no names of company's and cost at same time,try to not give away my cost or worth if ?????


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

1980z28
I liked it better when you told us what you bought and for how much.It means more that way,who cares if someone else doesn't like it?
Don't change your self to make someone else happy.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ Exactly ... Be who you are, and say what you feel ... those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind ~ Dr. Seuss


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

name of the stock---price per share


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

1980z28 said:


> going foreword no names of company's and cost at same time


It's hard to have a useful discussion without mentioning the stock/fund and its price or price trend. If you are worried about giving too much private info, then don't say how much you buy/own/sell. You can be vague about amounts -- "a little" "some" 3% -- if it bothers you to give specifics. But some folks spell out in pretty reasonable detail what they're holding, for eg: in the net worth threads. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think it's a big deal ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I will warm up to it

As this is a personal choice,ones net worth will fluctuate,cash ,equities and real estate


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> As a group with many years of losses and gains us as a group can only make gains


 The reason so many are not successful in the market is because they are not independent thinkers. Some of the most successful investors will avoid coming in contact with other people so they do their own thinking & do not bend their thinking based on what others say. Investing involves thinking & thinking is done by the individual mind. My bet that this group over the long run will cause more money to be lost by its members then if the members did their own thing & never belonged to this group. Do not know how to do a scientific study though to get statistics, So I am just assuming, & it is very easy to become the first 3 letters of assume when assuming.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I like to read what everyone is doing and investing in and then I do my own thing and thinking. Many times I have read about stocks people were buying or looking at and bought those stocks after researching it and if I hadn't read it here I may not have noticed those stocks. In the end it is you who buys the stock and it is on your head and you can't blame anyone but yourself.

As far as discloser goes I say the price I pay for a stock and the day I bought it if I remember the exact day. I stay away from net worth or those types of threads because I don't really want to tell everyone how much I am worth and I really don't care about what anyone else is worth either.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I spend a lot of time looking ^^^^^^^^^^^^

I will trade maybe less than 60/year

I purchased RIM,NT and loss a lot,I even purchased a small cap for 1.83/share and sold it at .03/share that was a great lesson in a lottery,no get rich quick

Talking about trading I enjoy good or bad no guaranteed income

IMHO we all look before we leap


----------

